# Anyone keep Kuhli?



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

I have a handful in a 29 gallon though I was wondering if anyone kept them in 10 gallon tanks? I have so much conflicting information on if they would be okay in a tank that size :/ 

The 10 gallon in question would have a female betta and them in it and I haven't fully set up the tank yet because I was going to lean the substrate type, plants, deco, and ect towards whatever tank mate I get for her if any at all. 

I might just get shrimp though. *shrug*


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

I think you could keep a couple of Kuhlis in a 10 gallon.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

I just want to make sure. I quite like them and wouldn't want to hurt them any.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

As long as they have a hiding place and decorations to play on, they should be fine. Also, leave some empty space for swimming. Good luck!


----------



## iloveengl (Sep 1, 2011)

If you get kuhlis, you need a minimum of 4. They're extremely social creatures and need to be in groups of their own kind. 

I adore my kuhlis. Nothing but cuddles and play time between them all. It's super cute.

I wouldn't recommend them unless you have sand substrate though. They very much prefer it for feeding, sleeping, and burrowing into.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Yeah I know they like to be in groups. Supposedly I can stock 5 + one female betta in a 10 gallon [according to aqadvisor.com] though I think 4 might be safer. I'd need to watch the water levels to make sure they stayed good. 

I haven't bought substrate for the 10 gallon yet actually. I was going to see if I could keep them in a tank that size and then get decorations and sand based around them. And plants  So many plants. 

I recently adopted two from a person who couldn't keep them anymore [at all it was that or they would have just ditched them D:] so they are currently in my 29 which has pretty round/small gravel but I'd rather move them to a tank with sand and get them playmates. That or it was some serious redecorating in the 29 ha ha.


----------



## strangegoose (Jul 4, 2011)

Can you keep Khuli and ammno shrimps together in a 10 gallon planted tank ?


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

strangegoose said:


> Can you keep Khuli and ammno shrimps together in a 10 gallon planted tank ?


Yes, most likely. I don't think kuhlis like eating shrimp.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I saw these at my store yesterday and considered a few, today they were all dead when I went in. Such neat fish.


----------



## iloveengl (Sep 1, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> I saw these at my store yesterday and considered a few, today they were all dead when I went in. Such neat fish.


:shock: Poor things.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

iloveengl said:


> :shock: Poor things.


Yeah, my heart broke. They had like 20 in there, all about 2" long and dead. I saw one slightly moving. They came in yesterday and wanted $10 ea for them. Something went wrong  I'll eventually have a few.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

How sad  I love my two they are so playful and cute together I can't wait to get them more friends


----------



## Beth (Jun 29, 2010)

*Kuhlis*

I've thought and thought about this and I just don't believe it would be good to put them in anything less than your 29gal. You know how active they are and how they like to huddle in their little knotted pile. I'd never do less than 5.

I've never had them in anything less than a 30gal. I had that group for almost 10yrs. and now I'm on my 2nd group that live in a 75gal. At night they do their figure 8 dances all up and down the sides of the tank and swim the length of the tank like fast little water snakes.

Do you have your guys with sand substrate? My first had gravel but this crew has sand. It's hillarious to look and see 2 heads sticking out of the sand. It looks like some crazy 2 headed creature. :lol: Mine like to pile up under a hollow tree log. 

I can't remember for sure, but it seems like I've read that they're best off in a 30gal minimum. But my memory could be wrong on that. I tried to do a search on wetwebmedia but the site just wasn't downloading fast enough for me. :-? Anyway, I'd definitely go with the shrimp and not the loaches. Even though they're not big I really believe they need a good amount of space to really let loose and be able to fly through the water. My husband swears they have ADHD. They fly around and slam into whatever fish is in the way and just keep going. :lol: I can't imagine life without those funny little guys.

Best Wishes, Beth :-D



ForbiddenSecrets said:


> I have a handful in a 29 gallon though I was wondering if anyone kept them in 10 gallon tanks? I have so much conflicting information on if they would be okay in a tank that size :/
> 
> The 10 gallon in question would have a female betta and them in it and I haven't fully set up the tank yet because I was going to lean the substrate type, plants, deco, and ect towards whatever tank mate I get for her if any at all.
> 
> I might just get shrimp though. *shrug*


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

i currently have 2 (getting 2 more when i can find them) in my 20 g. Sand, fake plants, 3 betta girls/3 platies and 2 corey cats. They seem quite happy.


----------



## Beth (Jun 29, 2010)

*Kuhlis*

Ok, I finally got to read a bunch of posts from people asking about Kuhlis with Neil Monks advising them.

Neil was one of the people that helped me when I first got into puffers. While I'd bet that he doesn't remember me I consider him to be one of the aquarium gods. :-D He actually has fossils named after him.:-D

Neil says a 10gal. is the minimum tank size that can be used. I still don't think I'd do it because of their activity level, but that's me. 

When you have 4 I'd just watch their behavior. Even though they're nocturnal my guys are out all throughout the day playing and looking for food. I swear they are so silly. :-D I believe they're really happy. If yours stay hid all the time then I'd add a few more. It's great that you use sand too since their little bodies can get scraped up with gravel.

When I had that first set of loaches in the 30gal I didn't have a lot of fish with them and I swear they would lay drapped all through the plants all the time. They would sleep on their sides on the bottom of the tank but for the most part they were all literally hanging in the plants. Sometimes I wish I could have a tank soley dedicated to the kuhlis.

How about adding a few more corries? I'm sure they'd be happier with a few more.  You know it's good to be happy but even better to be ecstatic. :-D

Sometimes I have water babies for so long that I forget the basic care that I learned in the beginning and have to go back and refresh my memory. :roll:

Warm Wishes, Beth :-D






GunsABlazin said:


> i currently have 2 (getting 2 more when i can find them) in my 20 g. Sand, fake plants, 3 betta girls/3 platies and 2 corey cats. They seem quite happy.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

lol, well, once i add 2 more betta girls and 2 more loaches, we will see if i have the room for 2 more coreys. 

But i was more bringing up the fact that mine are happy in my 20gall, and quite active.


----------



## Beth (Jun 29, 2010)

*Kuhlis*

I figured that was your point, but I gotta ramble sometimes. :lol: Well, maybe a lot. :lol:

So I take it that your 3 girls are doing well together? Are the other fish keeping them too busy to argue?

:-D



GunsABlazin said:


> lol, well, once i add 2 more betta girls and 2 more loaches, we will see if i have the room for 2 more coreys.
> 
> But i was more bringing up the fact that mine are happy in my 20gall, and quite active.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

for the longest time, i only have the 3 girls and the cories. 
The 3 are from an original 5 i got, they lived in a sorority in the store. 

The two biggest flair at one another sometimes, but thats it. They are very relaxed, this is a group i can directly add a new single female to...after getting her adjusted to water temp of course...and they swim over as if to say "hey...what is yooh? ohhh...cans i eatses yooh?....nooo i cant?? awww fines " and swim away.


----------

